# Lews team lite upgrades???



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

I just bought a lew's team lite the other day and got to fish with it today. I really like the reel but I can't help but tinker with everything I own. Has anyone done any upgrades to the team lites or any lew's reels? If so what have y'all done. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

If you like to tinker with your reels, this is the place for that... http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/page/19

They also have some cool tools if you work on reels yourself.


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

habanerojooz said:


> If you like to tinker with your reels, this is the place for that... http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/page/19
> 
> They also have some cool tools if you work on reels yourself.


I didn't see anything for the team lite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a few Lew's reels. Amongst some of the models, sometimes there are only minor differences between them (braking, side plates, bearings, etc.), but the other pieces are common. Perhaps one of the models they have stuff for, will also fit the Team Lite. It's worth an inquiry email to them to find out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I think hedge hog only sells upgrades for japan made products


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Allan said:


> I think hedge hog only sells upgrades for japan made products


No, a lot of parts are the same, but you really have to know what you are ordering; most of the stuff is bling anyways.

But I do like the idea of upgraded screws for my wade reels.

http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/product/664
for my 51MG and 101D and

and I think these fit my Cu71. I need to check
http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/product/2645


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

For performance upgrades, you would be looking at spool bearings. Some of the spools offered are lighter than the stock spools. This might help with casting as it would take less force to get a lighter spool moving. (It doesn't look like there are spool options for the Lew's reels). The carbon fiber handles are lighter than stock handles on most reels, and stronger. Same with the drag stars.

While a lot of these options like the colored screws sets, cast control knob, level wind shaft, level wind cap and level wind tube are mainly for "bling" purposes. I'm not sure if these parts are lighter or stronger than the stock parts.

I do have a couple of carbon fiber handles on a couple of Shimano's and they are longer, lighter and stronger than the stock handles. 

Back a few years ago, if you wanted to upgrade your reels you would buy some better quality spool bearings and some carbon fiber drag washers for your reels. Some reels like the Lew's reels seem to have very good drag washers and pressure with the reels stock. Not sure if using carbon fiber washers would help.

You would have to figure out if upgrading the spool bearings are worth the extra cost. You may only see a small increase in casting distance, but the ease of casting to reach as far or further than the stock bearings are what most notice.

Most of my Shimano's have been upgraded to better spool bearings and carbon fiber drag washers. Most of these reels had cloth drag washers (older Curado's, Chronarch's) and the carbon fiber washers are smoother than stock. Other reels had the Dartanium drag washers and again I felt the carbon fiber drag washers were smoother and even pressure vs stock.

Recently cleaned and re-lubed the stock bearings in a Lew's Tournament Pro reel (spool bearings only). I haven't broken down the reel yet to do a real good cleaning, so I'm not sure what the drag washers are made of and if using carbon fiber drag washers are an upgrade on this Lew's. It did come stock with a carbon fiber handle. So far, I've been pretty happy with this Lew's reel.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Just looked on the box of my Tournment Pro reel and it has a Carbon Composite drag system. So, no reason to upgrade the drag on the Lew's reels that I have :wink::biggrin::cheers:.

With that said, the only upgrade you may want to try are the spool bearings. Nothing wrong with some "bling" either.

I know Allan can get you the Boca bearings, or you can order direct from Boca. I've ordered from them before.

If you want to try some HH bearings, I know of a site that sells them that is state-side and you wouldn't have to pay shipping from Japan. Send me a PM.


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Speckled said:


> Just looked on the box of my Tournment Pro reel and it has a Carbon Composite drag system. So, no reason to upgrade the drag on the Lew's reels that I have :wink::biggrin::cheers:.
> 
> With that said, the only upgrade you may want to try are the spool bearings. Nothing wrong with some "bling" either.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the help with the lew's reels. Am I blind? I don't see bearing for the lew's team lite on boca bearings website?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

I think most Lew's reels have the same spool bearings. There is a bearing in the palming side plate and another attached to the spool. I talked to Lew's the other day, let me see where I put that note. The lady I talked to said all Lew's reels spool bearings were the same. I think 3x10x4 and 5x11x4:question:. 

Let me find that note and I'll confirm that's what I was told.

There is another bearing under the cast control knob, I think the same size as the on in the palming plate, but I'm not sure Lew's considers this one a spool bearing.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

When I cleaned my Lew's, I noticed that the carbon fiber drag plates were dry. A little drag grease made them much smoother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

